# Pomp Question



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

When do they start to show up in good numbers? How long do they typically hang around?

Thanks,


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're patient, you can get a lot now. There are resident populations that stay here all year.

They'll get thick in early March and a good run will go through April into May.

They come back again in the fall.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Start looking for the "scouts' or first migratory Pompano. They are in small groups and usually larger fish. They will start showing up en masse' in possibly late February if the good weather holds. 



They precede the main migration by probably a week or so Just be there!.



Don't confuse them with the 'local' fish . C2


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

If I were fishing from a boat, would I do better out in the gulf or inside the pass. If in the gulf would you just anchor up on one of the sandbars and fish towards the beach? What should I look for in an area to fish in the gulf? As you can probably guess, I have never pomp fished before.

Thanks,


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to chase them from a boat, you should look ofr my phone number and call it.

oke


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll be callng you soon Joe...lets go get some pomps...only attempted once by boat but was too rough and gave up...want to give it another go...

Jimmy


----------

